
Grey hair may have roots in immune system: Research Highlights - dilawar
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05053-9
======
JPLeRouzic
The first line of the article is a good summary: " _Grey hair may sprout when
the immune system is activated by infection_ ".

I wonder if the fact that aging is characterized (among many things) by higher
levels of inflammation, may explain why we get grey hair when we age?

